

New social network: Weblerr.com - mattjohnson
http://weblerr.com

======
damovisa
I went to the site, and I had to watch the video twice before I got it.

Ok, it's a not really a social network like Facebook (that's what I
immediately think when I hear social network). It's more like Reddit or Digg,
but with the comments embedded in whatever page you're looking at. Am I right?

A few comments:

1\. That video isn't really helping your cause. The fact that it's the only
source of information about Weblerr combined with the fact that I had to watch
it twice to have any idea what it was is a problem. The video goes for 1:17,
and there's literally only 5 seconds of it that tells me anything.

2\. With so little information about it, I'm not going to hand over my
details. I have questions - do I have to download anything? What browsers does
it work with? Does it tie into any other social networks? Do sites have to
support it before I can comment on them? What does the UI really look like?
etc.

3\. You have the very serious disadvantage that you're competing against
established competitors (Reddit/Digg/Twitter) that have thousands or millions
of users.

In general, probably a nice idea, but you're really just embedding
Reddit/Digg/Twitter into the original page. I'm sure there are plugins that'll
do that for Firefox and Chrome already.

